# MERRY XMAS



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Just wanted to wish you all a Merry xmas and the best wishes to all throughout the holidays and new years


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you! Same to all.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yea Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years all!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a safe holiday season.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas and happy new years




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd like to personally wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year. 
Even though I had to work today as well as Monday through Thursday I'm thankful that we have our soldier home. Let's not forget the ones out there that's separated from their families and loved ones during our festivities. God bless everyone of you and many blessings to all.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone! So thankful to be home this year! Please take a moment to think about our troops abroad and standing the watch here at home.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## divkat (Jun 16, 2012)

I too would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and would like to wish all active military abroad a safe return home to their loved ones. And if any of you guys/gals are active or a vet I personally want to thank you! God Speed ! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Holidays and thank you to all of those who have served or are currently serving our country :bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Merry christmas and happy new year fellas!!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone. Especially to everyone who can't be home with there family.








Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I too want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! Cherish your friends and family. Be safe


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!! Happy new year!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Germany. Hope everyone has a great day. I will be here at work this year.


----------



## rkc05 (Nov 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow wheelers. Cheers!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to my mud buddies and your families. 
Stay warm and safe. Chat with you in the new year.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and happy New year especially to the nurses taking care of all the sick and too all military that cant be home.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everybody hope y'all's family has a great day my kids are so excited about there gifts it makes for a great day spending time with them


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone. Have a safe and happy holiday season


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and have a safe holiday 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Everyone have a safe and Merry Christmas but most of all; enjoy the time with your loved ones!!


----------

